# Royal St Davids Golf Club



## Captainron (Oct 4, 2012)

Played it last weekend in a stiff breeze in glorious sunshine and was taken with the fantastic scenery and brilliant course. The imposing Harlech castle which stand over the course adds to the experience. It reminded me a little of Formby in places but remains a true links where the lack of length is more than made up for by the brutal contours of the greens. It's only a par 69 on the card but the SSS off the tips is 74! A challenging and enjoyable course which is worth the journey. A must play.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Played it last weekend in a stiff breeze in glorious sunshine and was taken with the fantastic scenery and brilliant course. The imposing Harlech castle which stand over the course adds to the experience. It reminded me a little of Formby in places but remains a true links where the lack of length is more than made up for by the brutal contours of the greens. It's only a par 69 on the card but the SSS off the tips is 74! A challenging and enjoyable course which is worth the journey. A must play.
		
Click to expand...

but what i really want to know is?


is it a must pay?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 4, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			but what i really want to know is?


is it a must pay? 

Click to expand...

Definitely!:lol:


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking at a week's break in that area soon and it's my course of choice for my "day away from the family".

How much was it mid week?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it was Â£41 when booked via the internet.  If you pay at the pro shop then its Â£45 odd. So worth it.


----------



## PaulE (Oct 8, 2012)

We must have just missed you!.
We played it on the Friday and you're right, it's a must play.
Unfortunately the bunkers were full of water due to the amount of rain a few days before.
The fairways and greens had recovered superbly though.
One of the toughest finishing stretches I've played.
If you're in the area again then Aberdovey is top notch too.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 8, 2012)

PaulE said:



			We must have just missed you!.
We played it on the Friday and you're right, it's a must play.
Unfortunately the bunkers were full of water due to the amount of rain a few days before.
The fairways and greens had recovered superbly though.
One of the toughest finishing stretches I've played.
If you're in the area again then Aberdovey is top notch too.
		
Click to expand...

We stayed int he clubhouse and watched the Ryder Cup. stayed at the Y Branwen which was top notch.  Want to go back


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 9, 2012)

Tough yes, good no. Found it to be pretty flat and boring to be honest. The only good holes are 14 through to 17 then an extremely weak finishing hole, a 200 yard par 3 playing straight downwind, I haven't hit anything longer than a 7 iron into it. 

Major disappointment after all the hype about it, cannot understand why it is ranked so highly.


----------



## PaulE (Oct 9, 2012)

Captainron said:



			We stayed int he clubhouse and watched the Ryder Cup. stayed at the Y Branwen which was top notch.  Want to go back
		
Click to expand...

They were having trouble with Sky in the clubhouse on the Friday so we only saw bits of the Ryder Cup.
We stayed at the Pen Y Garth B&B up in the town and that was excellent.
We'll be going back next year and might try to fit Conwy in too and make it a 3 day trip.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 9, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I think it was Â£41 when booked via the internet.  If you pay at the pro shop then its Â£45 odd. So worth it.
		
Click to expand...

They've got an open week that we've played the last few years so you can play it from the whites for Â£25! Well worth a trip out if you play a couple of days!


----------

